# Cap Posting Mechanisms



## cameronjcornwell (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey there!

I'm relatively new to the whole world of pen making, and I'm going to need a lot of help as I take on my first project.

I'm currently working on a retro style, hooded nib pen. Something reminiscent of a Pelikan MK10 combined with a Parker 51. In examining other pens from that era, I've noticed that most post using a sort of cylindrical leaf spring built into the cap. Have any of you experimented with such a design? If not, what are some other ways of deeply and securely posting a cap?


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 14, 2019)

Are you opposed to threads to match the cap?


----------



## cameronjcornwell (Sep 14, 2019)

While that would make the design easier to produce, it's a lot less convenient for everyday writing. I also feel like it would disrupt the pens design somewhat.

Is there a way to do a threaded post that would mitigate these issues?


----------



## bmachin (Sep 14, 2019)

Just taper the barrel until you get the fit that you want. It helps to bury the cap threads as deeply as you can into the cap. Something that can help that is to lengthen the barrel and shorten the grip section. 

Hope that wasn’t too opaque. 

Bill


----------



## cameronjcornwell (Sep 14, 2019)

bmachin said:


> Just taper the barrel until you get the fit that you want. It helps to bury the cap threads as deeply as you can into the cap. Something that can help that is to lengthen the barrel and shorten the grip section.
> 
> Hope that wasn’t too opaque.
> 
> Bill


Gotcha! I see what you mean. I'll definately be cutting the threads deep in the cap. Maybe I could improve upon that idea by adding a couple o-rings to the inside of the cap. Something similar to the posting/capping mechanism in the Conid Minimalistica.


----------



## bmachin (Sep 15, 2019)

Give it a try without going to the trouble of messing with O-rings. I think you'll find that you're OK without them.

Bill


----------

